# Has anyone relocated?



## fivecardstudpts (Dec 10, 2011)

.I would like to relocate, but I have no idea where to even begin. I currently live in Maine, but would like to move to another state. I have started looking for jobs ( I currently work at a hospital here and would like to transfer), briefly looked at housing, how to transport my animals, etc. 

Do I look at getting a job first? somewhere to live first?? My main concern is I won't be able to sell my house here, as I definatly won't be able to support two houses anywhere. 

All I know is I need to get out of here. My current house is close to unliveable, and my job, which I am very grateful to have one, is giving me ulcers. 

Jessica


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Dec 11, 2011)

G'day,advice from someone who has done it .SELL THE HOUSE FIRST....................T.O.R................


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 11, 2011)

The Old Ram-Australia said:
			
		

> G'day,advice from someone who has done it .SELL THE HOUSE FIRST....................T.O.R................


DITTO


----------



## fivecardstudpts (Dec 11, 2011)

What does everyone do with their animals when you sell your house? 
Thanks
Jessica


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

we are right in the middle of doing this.
my hubby is in CA, where we're leaving, I'm in MO where we're moving.  the critters are mostly still in CA, except the cats I brought with me when I drove out.

*first, select a few places you'd like to live.*  then look for a job. then a place.  

*sell or rent your house.* if you can rent your home instead of selling it, it might help you coordinate things... easier to find a renter than a buyer in most places right now.  you'll need to have a backup plan for housing your animals until you move.  

*look for a job, and a place to live. * these two things happen in close succession.  we knew the area we wanted to be in, and once I had a job offer, we looked for a place.  fortunately we found one (at the last minute) where we can have the critters.  we also found a boarding facility in MO that could take them if needed.  or the critters would have been staying in CA, at CA prices, until we had a place for them.

*move.*  a farm is a pain in the butt to move - cost 3 times what we thought it would, and has taken 3 times as long.  still, it can be done.

we started with knowing we wanted to live in the SW part of MO.
then I started looking for a job.

in CA, our horses went to a boarding stable, and the sheep and goats to a friend who's got a couple of spare pens.  the horses and the non-nursing goats will go on the van sometime between tomorrow and thursday, depending on the weather.  later this month or early in feb hubby will drive out with the nursing goats and the sheep.

I've been in the MO house for several months - hubby is still in CA.  the majority of our stuff, shipped by PODS arrived 3 weeks ago.  the rest hubby will be bringing by UHAUL.  we won't be done probably for another 6 weeks.  it's a *lot* of work, but I could not take another day in CA and here I'm happy.

just a couple more thoughts:
if you've got the kind of job that can go anywhere, look for places first, then work on getting the job.
if you've got the kind of job that only works in certain areas, research which of those areas you want to live in first, and get the job, then think about housing.
cut way down on the critters before you go.  we sold our ducks, the beehives, half the sheep and more than half the goats.  we used it as a reason to cull down to the best animals in our breeding groops.  the ducks were garden variety, not special, and the bees were CA adapted, not the best for MO.
cut way down on the stuff too, it's often cheaper to replace than to transport things.


----------



## porkchop48 (Jan 10, 2012)

We just did. 

We only oved roughly 2 1/2 hours but it was a pain. I am very happy that I did. 

DH got a job and headed off to work, staying in a motel which the company paid for until we found a house and got moved. As soon as I knew he had the job and would start working I started looking for a job which I found in less than 2 weeks.  As soon as applied for the job we started looking for houses in the area. Found our pefect house after only looking at 2 houses and bought it after only 3 days on the market. 

Due to having such a low house payment at the previous place we lived, we decided to rent it out.  Renting so far is going well. The house payment is paid with enough extra to cover the taxes, insurance and a few hundred left over. 


His company paid to have a moving company move us.  we also had to move over 50 terrariums as well as thousands of dollars of exotic pets/breeders that I keep ( which I did end up losing a lot of)

I say go for it but try to line up job before you do... Made things much easier here.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 10, 2012)

We just relocated, too!

I would suggest selling or renting out the house first!

We were living in a subdivision in the suburbs and wanted to find a farm with a minimum of 10 acres and very few neighbors.

It took us about 3 years to find our farm (within our price range).

We bought a farm in Kentucky (paid cash) and moved animals and stuff over the course of three weeks.

We didn't have any large livestock to move (thankfully), but we did have about 30 chickens (and newly hatched baby chicks) and we have four pet dogs and two pet cats.

Since we do not have a mortgage (and no credit cards), our cost of living is very comfortable, so we don't have to worry about looking for a high-paying job (we're currently not working at all).

Enjoy your move and plan out as much as you can!!


----------

